# Meet my new baby, Logan. :D (+ questions on mutation and gender?)



## 11adelle

He is adorable little boy! His name is Logan George, four months old and is very tame.  I think he is Lutino Fallow or Lutino Cinnamon. 

Does anyone know his Mutation/Gender by looking at his picture?

http://i653.photobucket.com/albums/uu255/babys_on_the_loose/100_1583.jpg

http://i653.photobucket.com/albums/uu255/babys_on_the_loose/100_1586.jpg

http://i653.photobucket.com/albums/uu255/babys_on_the_loose/100_1590.jpg

Thanks!


----------



## Lacedolphin

I don't know his mutation but he sure is pretty!!


----------



## Renae

What a stunning 'tiel! I have no idea on the mutation but I'm sure someone else will be able to tell you. Congrats on finally getting him home!


----------



## 11adelle

Aww, thank you.  He is beautiful.


----------



## kimmikefids

its not a lutino........i think ur thinking lutino from the head but im pretty sure he is in fact a normal fallow...the brown is too light for a normal cinnamon....he is adorable!


----------



## LuvMyTiels

He is beautiful! If his eyes are red then he would be a fallow. If he has dark eyes then he would be a cinnamon.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

He is cute  I think mabey he could be a cinnamon pied :huh:


----------



## 11adelle

His eyes are black with red centres when placed in light. 
I think he is a Lutino Fallow as he has yellow through his fallow feathers.


----------



## srtiels

Ah...it appears to be a cinnamon lutino. A fallow would have very pale pink eyes.


----------



## 11adelle

Thanks. 
Do young male Lutino/Cinnamon/Fallow Cockatiels have female markings before their first molt?


----------



## srtiels

Yes...both sexes will look alike til the first molt. The males will lose the barring to the tail feathers, and dots from the underside of the flight feathers. the facial mask will also get a little more yellower.


----------



## 11adelle

Thanks so much.

He is currently undergoing his first molt.


----------



## seaofdreams

S/he is absolutely gorgeous. I would say cinnamon pied. And it's very hard to tell gender because s/he has no barring. To be 100% sure, wait a few months and see if s/he gets vocal or get a DNA sex test.


----------



## srtiels

I would say cinnamon pied
-----------------------------

From the pix's there is no pied flight feathers or tail feathers. And the color is wrong for a cinnamon. Here is some pix's of a cinnamon lutino


----------



## 11adelle

I think Lutino Fallow.


----------



## srtiels

Nope...there is noting fallow about him. The eyes would be a pale glowing pink, and his are not. And if that is the genetics in your signature, then defintely a cinnamon lutino, and if a male, VERY VERY hard to produce. 90% of cinnamon lutinos are females.


----------



## 11adelle

Okay.
But the Cinnamon colors look so Fallow-like!


----------



## seaofdreams

srtiels said:


> I would say cinnamon pied
> -----------------------------
> 
> From the pix's there is no pied flight feathers or tail feathers. And the color is wrong for a cinnamon. Here is some pix's of a cinnamon lutino


I thought cinnamon pied because in the photos, it looks almost like there are different splotches of colour. I thought cinnamon too because his colouration is almost identical to my cinnamon. Unless my cinnamon isn't a cinnamon, haha.


----------



## srtiels

I thought cinnamon pied because in the photos, it looks almost like there are different splotches of colour. I thought cinnamon too because his colouration is almost identical to my cinnamon. Unless my cinnamon isn't a cinnamon, haha.
-------------------------------------

Splothes on the body...if light colored can be split to pied. But in order to be a pied One or more wing lights and tail feathers must be a solid yellow, with no dark markings on them at all.

Fallows have very distinctive eyes. They are a pale jelly bean pink when young and appear to be glowing from within. As they age they will darken slightly, but still be more pink than red.<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## 11adelle

So, Cinnamon, for sure. (As his eyes are a very black ruby color).

I have no idea what pied characteristics are, could someone explain?


----------



## 11adelle

And srtiels, I would love to know what you believe his Mutation to be.  You seem very knowledgeable.


----------



## srtiels

And srtiels, I would love to know what you believe his Mutation to be
------------------------------------------

I had posted that he appears to be a cinnamon lutino  Most cinnamon lutinos can appear like a very dirty looking lutino, but yours has good coloration, which means that he inherited his color over several generations.


----------



## 11adelle

Cool. 
So either Cinnamon Lutino or Cinnamon Pied? Why is Cinnamon Lutino more likely?


----------



## Cheryl

I think it has been settled that s/he is a cinnamon lutino. srtiels explained why few posts ago. Very pretty!


----------



## 11adelle

Thank you.  I am so happy! Does this mean he is a she?


----------

